# Steelhead



## PerchMister (Jan 6, 2011)

Anybody been up to Geneva or Conneaut lately?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

at the breakwall ? At the creek? At the city? What do you want to know? This is the way it works seeing as you only have 5 posts!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ok cool now u may get some answers.... Thanks!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

PerchMister said:


> Im talking about fishing for steelhead in the harbor


 are you talkin bout ice fishin?


----------



## fishin'jack (Jan 2, 2011)

hey SS, that was a 12 year old kid who loves fishing asking a legitamate question about ice fishing. Just saying.........


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Can we stick to the question and not the smart comments..... Ive gotten some phone calls and pm's from a couple of you asking me where to fish in the past two weeks!?!?!?! Just making a point!!!!


----------



## fishin'jack (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is what Perchmister was asking about before he got the b.s. comments from one of the "experts". Taken at Geneva Marina 2-13-2011


----------



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice lookin fish!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Grea catch PerchMister!!!!! What did you get him on???


----------



## PerchMister (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, got it on a oldschool tip-up ,handline on a minnow


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sweet catch,, you just had to show the wise crackers hows its done,,,,,WTG...


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice catch! Did you have any other bites?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fish man...had to be fun!!!!


----------

